# Batería para router?



## felipelvrd (Jun 3, 2013)

Saludos!

Tengo un router wifi y me gustaría alimentarlo con una batería para cuando se va la luz, estaba pensando en esto:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-DC12V...US_Rechargeable_Batteries&hash=item4ac4fccbfd

Ya se que no va a durar mucho, pero solo la ocupo para cuando hay apagones de un par de segundos no se me caiga el internet.

Solo que hay unas cosas que me inquietan.

- ¿Puedo ponerle un bifurcador a la batería para poder dejarla permanentemente cargando y tener el router conectado al otro extremo? Ahí dice que la bateria tiene protección de sobre carga así que imagino que si se puede.

-¿Sera seguro? Tengo miedo de que la batería o el router vayan a explotar.

-Según entiendo a como se va descargando la batería el voltaje va bajando ¿Mi router se va a dañar si le entra menos de 12v?

Agradezco la ayuda que me puedan dar, a ver si compro la batería, algunos dicen que le ponga un sai, pero no le veo sentido, ademas prefiero la batería.


----------



## Limako (Jun 3, 2013)

busca algo como sai casero, o ups diy.
UPS o SAI, es lo que tu te quieres hacer, no se nada de ellos, solo que existen


----------



## felipelvrd (Jun 3, 2013)

como mencione no quiero usar un sai, no le encuentro sentido, el router trabaja con 12v, el sai funciona con una batería de 12v que la convierte a 120v, para después transformarla a 12v para que pueda ser usada por el router  no le veo gracia, mejor usar directamente la batería de 12v y ahorrarse la parte del sai, eso es lo que quiero hacer, pero no se si tendré problemas, a eso se debe la pregunta anterior.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 3, 2013)

felipelvrd seria mejor que dejes una foto de tu router junto con las características de alimentación para ver que opción es mejor para este.


----------



## felipelvrd (Jun 3, 2013)

Es este:






D-link 2730b
12v - 0.5A Es lo que dice en la entrada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2013)

Lo que posteaste es batería + cargador automático , así que te serviría perfectamente , y teoricamente soportaría 3 hs de autonomía 

Saludos !


----------



## Mslbrll (Jun 5, 2013)

Compra una bateria de moto, 12v 7Ah te va a durar bastante.....


----------



## analogico (Jun 5, 2013)

creo que esto es lo que buscas
http://pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/upstel/index.htm





si sera seguro  hacer este  invento  nose
pero, no es algo nuevo
varios han hecho cosas parecidas

tambien depende de tus conocimientos
por ejemplo
si conectas la bateria al revez puedes quemar el router


----------



## felipelvrd (Jun 6, 2013)

Saludos!

Creo que voy a usar parte de ese circuito, pero con algunas modificaciones.

Una de las preocupaciones que tenia, era que cuando se descargaba la batería y daba menos de 12v le iba a entrar menos voltaje al router y podría dañarlo, pero ahora veo lo del regulador de tensión, según veo es para mantener el voltaje constante, entonces cuando entra mas de 12v el regulador solo deja pasar 12v y si entra menos de 12v el regulador no deja pasar nada (obviando el nivel de tolerancia que tenga el regulador), es así como funciona? o no?


----------



## felipelvrd (Jun 6, 2013)

Ahora que pruebo con el simulador el circuito veo que el regulador no corta la corriente cuando se agota la batería, pero si funciona bien para cuando se va la corriente y entre a funcionar la bateria 

Alguien sabe como le puedo hacer para que cuando el voltaje de la batería se agote y sea menor a los 12v se corte el flujo eléctrico?


----------



## felipelvrd (Jun 6, 2013)

Ahora estaba buscando y encontré que con un diodo zener se puede cortar la corriente si el voltaje es menor, pero no encontré como hacerlo, solo veo diagramas de como hacer un regulador de voltaje con un zener, pero no como hacer para que no conduzca si el voltaje es menor.


----------



## analogico (Jun 6, 2013)

por lo general a los aparatos si le colocas menos voltage  no funcionan

solo se queman si les conectas mas voltaje o los conectas al revez


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 6, 2013)

Buenas.... Me da miedo mirar el circuito de Pablin... 

Quizás y lo mas probable es que me equivoque en todo pero, ese circuito, para lo único que te servirá, es para quemarte el ruter si es que este ultimo no posee alguna protección en la entrada contra sobrevoltaje.

Descartando que el LM317 así y como esta no cargara la batería (De echo no se que hará) ya tienes el siguiente problema: El LM317 necesitara una tensión mayor a 12v en la entrada para regular y cargar la batería. Digamos que usas una fuente de 16vdc => 16v - (2*0.6) = 14.8v que le llegaran al ruter. ¿ el motivo ? piensa que pasa con los dos diodos 1N4007 de la izquierda.

Ademas que si usas una batería de plomo, estará cargada a full a una tensión 13.2v aproximadamente. Si cortas la carga a 12v estarás por la mitad, quizás un poco mas. Y, dependiendo a que tensión mínima funcione el router, obtendrás una autonomía de nada, teniendo que usar una batería de mayor capacidad para compensar eso siendo un diseño poco optimo.

Yo me inclinaría a conseguir el equipo que posteaste al principio y te ahorras unos cuantos dolores de cabeza y quizás dinero si es que por un mal diseño terminas quemando el ruter.

Saludos.


----------



## felipelvrd (Jun 7, 2013)

Si, creo que voy a comprar esa batería, como viene con cargador automático, entonces solo ocupo el bifurcador, voy a pedirla a ver que tal funciona ...


----------



## felipelvrd (Jun 20, 2013)

Bueno, ya tengo la batería que esta en el primer post, según el manual corta el voltaje cuando es bajo, entonces ahora solo ocupo comprar las Entradas/Salidas para hacer el bifurcador ...


----------



## DavidMJ (Jun 20, 2013)

Pero si tienes una bateria de 12V y el router consume 12V 0,5A  a la salida de la bateria utiliza un LM7012 que te asegura que la tension no suba de 12, y ese regulador te soporta hasta 1,5A tengo entendido asi que no tendras muchos problemas de disipacion.

Salu2


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 20, 2013)

DavidMJ con una batería de 12v, usando el LM7812 (imagino que habrás querido decir ese porque no encuentro info acerca del 7012), te va a dar cualquier cosa menos 12v.
Con un regulador lineal debes usar uno low-drop y ni así te serviría ya que la batería, cuando esta completamente descargada, tendrá una tensión por debajo de 12v.

Si Felipelvrd compró el "sistema" que puso en el primer post no necesitara ningún regulador, debería poder conectarlo directamente al router sin problema.

Habría que revisar que tensión máxima soporta a la entrada el ruter. Si se pasa un poco de 12v no creo que traiga aparejado ningún problema ya que es muy probable que el ruter, internamente, deba regular la tensión de entrada. El problema viene cuando la tensión de entrada supera la máxima que soporta el regulador interno y/o en especial con el tema de la disipación que ello implica ya que generalmente los reguladores internos usan el PCB como disipador.

Saludos.


----------



## felipelvrd (Jun 20, 2013)

Bueno, si compre el sistema del primer post, es una batería Li-ion + cargador, la salida máxima dice ser de 12.6v pero la medí y era 12.7v, no creo que tenga problema con eso. Según leí este tipo de baterías vienen con un circuito para regular tensiones, ¿entonces no ocupo un circuito por aparte? la intención es tener la batería conectada al cargador y el router al mismo tiempo, algo así:






Hay algún problema con tener eso así o esta bien?

Saludos!


----------



## Melghost (Jun 20, 2013)

¿Y cuál es el problema de conectar simplemente una batería en paralelo con la alimentación del router? Si la fuente entrega 12V, la batería nunca se va a cargar a más de 12V, y si el router necesita 12V para trabajar, ya los tiene, con alimentación externa o sin ella. Si se va la alimentación externa, el router aguantará durante todo el tiempo que la batería mantenga una tensión suficiente para que funcione (que seguro que son menos de 12V) y cuando baje del límite, el router dejará de funcionar hasta que vuelva la alimentación externa. Vamos, igual estoy diciendo una tontería, pero es que lo veo sumamente sencillo.

En todo caso, buscaría proteger la fuente de alimentación para cuando la batería estuviese descargada. Una resistencia y un diodo.

Bueno, lo he hecho a todo correr y no he editado el valor de la resistencia. 10Kohm se me antoja demasiado grande. Habría que calcular un valor adecuado (creo que sería de pocos ohm y bastante gordita)

Por cierto, ¿existen las baterías de Li-Ion de 12V? Tenía entendido que sólo pueden ser de tensiones múltiplo de 3.7V


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 20, 2013)

Melghost, el problema es que si usas baterías de plomo/ácido, las mismas están cargadas cuando poseen una tensión de 13,2v aprox. Si la cargás a 12v no tendrá el 100% sino menos con lo que la duración se reduce debiendo colocar baterías de mayor capacidad para una misma duración. A eso se le suma que la tensión que posee cuando se descarga completamente es de unos 10v con lo que si no es suficiente para mantener al ruter la duración se reduce aun mas.

Si usas baterías de Litio-ion, lo que propones no sirve ya que son muy delicadas en cuanto a la forma de carga, si no la respetas (aun cuando no es del todo difícil) tienes un gran riesgo de que se prendan fuego con lo que es peor el remedio que la enfermedad.

No solo eso si no que ya compro un sistema que tiene todo circuito que pueda necesitar -en teoría-, solo conectar y probar.

felipelvrd, no se ve mucha información sobre el producto que has comprado. Pero si este posee entrada para el "adaptador" 220/12v y salida separada, la cosa se reduce a: Conectar el adaptador al sistema de batería y la salida de la misma al ruter.

Sino hay que ver como funciona para saber como conectarla.

Saludos.


----------



## felipelvrd (Jun 20, 2013)

La batería no tiene la salida por separado, ese es el problema. Ya la desarme y revise, adentro hay tres baterías en serie que van al interruptor, después a la E/S.

Ahora no estoy muy seguro sobre lo de dejar la batería siempre conectada, ademas el cargador de la batería es 12.6v 0.5a, si el router usa los 0.5a creo que hay problemas con la parte de cargar la batería, creo que es mejor dejar el router con dos fuentes de alimentación, con la fuente original del router y con la batería, para cuando no hay corriente y cuando se descargue la batería cargarla por aparte manualmente, no tengo problemas con eso.

En la conexión estaba pensando algo así, pero creo que a como esta, se estaría tomando energía de las dos fuentes, entonces la batería se descarga aunque exista alimentación por parte de la fuente del router. Entonces si hay problemas por esa parte?


----------



## felipelvrd (Jun 20, 2013)

bueno ahora estaba leyendo y parece que con un relé se resuelve, como algo así:






Que dicen? será que el relé es lo suficientemente rápido, como para comunicar la batería en caso de corto antes de que se reinicie el router?


----------



## analogico (Jun 21, 2013)

felipelvrd dijo:


> bueno ahora estaba leyendo y parece que con un relé se resuelve, como algo así:
> 
> http://www.laupload.com/files/55/c2.png
> 
> Que dicen? será que el relé es lo suficientemente rápido, como para comunicar la batería en caso de corto antes de que se reinicie el router?



prueba
si el rele no es suficiente rapido
le  agregas un condensador de1000 o  2200mf 16V despues de los diodos

ahora si  la fuente te da 12,7 despues de pasar por los diodos quedara en 12 exactos


----------



## DavidMJ (Jun 21, 2013)

switchxxi dijo:


> DavidMJ con una batería de 12v, usando el LM7812 (imagino que habrás querido decir ese porque no encuentro info acerca del 7012)



Cierto, puse un 0 por error disculpen.

Salu2


----------



## felipelvrd (Jun 21, 2013)

No había pensando en el condensador, entonces creo que queda así:






Esta bien así?, a la hora de hacer el circuito solo va en el positivo y todas los negativos los uno, fuente, batería, es así como debe ser?


----------



## felipelvrd (Jun 22, 2013)

entonces así queda?

Ahora para comprar las cosas que pido?
Los diodos sirven cualquiera o tengo que pedir unos es especifico? los 1n4007 valen para esto?
El condensador tengo que conseguir uno de 16v 2200uf?
Para el relé pido cualquiera de 12v o alguno en especifico?

Saludos!


----------



## analogico (Jun 22, 2013)

felipelvrd dijo:


> entonces así queda?
> 
> Ahora para comprar las cosas que pido?
> Los diodos sirven cualquiera o tengo que pedir unos es especifico? los 1n4007 valen para esto?
> ...



si el router come 0,5A y la fuente da 12,6V

los diodos 1n4007 sirven  
pero
si tienes  diodos scotchy mejor

el condensador sirve
aunque puede que con 1000 funcione
es cosa de probar

el rele de 12V pero de tamaño pequeño 
que tenga nc y no
revisa el catalogo de la tienda y elijes 
si es de automovil no sirve es muy grande y lento

y antes de conectar el router prueba el circuito con una carga  
una lampara un led o algo que consuma lo mismo que el router


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 22, 2013)

Con un rele simple inversor de 12v, si lo conectas así, evitas usar diodos, incluso schottky, para no perder tensión en ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Jun 22, 2013)

el diodo tambien es para evitar que el condesador se descarge por el lado de la fuente
asi envia toda su energia al router


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 22, 2013)

No creo que se descargue a través de la fuente ya que muy probablemente al llegar a hacer contacto el rele el capacitor estará mas descargado que el valor que pueda tener ya sea la batería o la fuente.

Simple si la tensión del capacitor es apenas un poco mas baja que la tensión de la batería y/o de la fuente la corriente no circulara hacia atrás.

Y si es mayor, el capacitor se descargara pero solo a la tensión de la fuente y/o batería, no a cero.

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 24, 2013)

En esos esquemas que subieron con relés, pusieron la bobina en corto: Así como está presentado van a quemar la bobina y si la bobina no se quema no le va a llegar corriente al router. Lleva una resistencia según la corriente que necesite el relé.
También falta un diodo en paralelo con la bobina, pero  el diodo hace recircular la tensión que genera la bobina a circuito abierto, por lo que puede tardar mas en abrir...
En vez del tremendo capacitor que le espera a la salida al pobre relé, 2 diodos desde la batería aseguran que siempre haya una tensión de 12.7 V - 0.6 - 0.6 = 11.5 V
Luego el relé hace de atajo.



Como la tensión es menor a 15 V, resulta seguro usar un MOSFET en vez del relé.
No lo pensé demasiado, presento la idea mas o menos como sería y me voy a dormir:


----------



## felipelvrd (Jun 24, 2013)

Pero esos dos diodos que van de la batería al router para reemplazar al condensador no hacen que la batería se descargue aunque exista corriente por parte de la fuente? o no?


----------



## felipelvrd (Jun 25, 2013)

Estaba haciendo pruebas en el proteus y ya entendí lo del doble diodo, y si funciona, no descarga la batería.

Ahora, probé eso con el MOSFET y si funciona bien, solo que le voltaje de salida esta llegando algo bajo, 11v, con el relé me esta llegando 11.9V con la fuente y 12.5v con la batería, así que creo es mas conveniente seguir con el relé.

Solo que lo de la resistencia del relé, cual hay que usar?, estuve probando inventando valores, pero con ninguna logré hacer que el relé funcionara, estoy probando con un réle de 12v, 100ohm la resistencia de la bobina.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 25, 2013)

12 V @ 100 Ω = 120 mA sin resistencia.
Si la fuente es de 500 mA (no aclaraste ese dato) te quedan 380 mA para el router, luego de alimentar la bobina del relé.
Necesitas el datasheet del relé para ver cuanto es lo mínimo que necesita para cerrar.
El MOSFET consume solo 0.012 mA tal como lo dibujé.*¹*

En teoría  el MOSFET-P (repito: P) debería cortocircuitar los 2 diodos, igual que el relé, cuando está con batería  y debería ser la misma tensión (-1 diodo) cuando está con fuente.

Esa resistencia de pull-down de la puerta del MOSFET-P...  1 MΩ puede colmarle la paciencia a cualquiera durante una simulación 
Para ansiosos, leoninos, adolescentes impetuosos y solo a los efectos de acelerar la simulación: Reemplazarla por 1 kΩ.
En la realidad, vamos a elegirla para que consuma el doble de la corriente de fuga inversa del diodo que hayas elegido.*²*

Es de esperar, que los eventos simulados ocurran lentamente de la siguiente manera:

Se corta la alimentación de la fuente.
La tensión de la fuente baja lentamente.
La tensión de salida baja paralelamente a la de la fuente.
La tensión de salida se estabiliza en 12.7 V - 2 diodos.
La tensión de la fuente baja muy, muy lentamente.*³*
La tensión de la fuente baja lo suficiente para poner el MOSFET en zona lineal.
El MOSFET empieza a disparase.
La tensión de salida sube lentamente.
La tensión de salida se estabiliza en 12.7 V
El MOSFET supera la zona lineal y se dispara.
La tensión de la fuente llega a 0 V.
No lo simulé aún, pero no esperen que lo haga. YMMV.

*¹* 1 mA con un pull-down de 12 kΩ, apropiado si el diodo es Schottky, ni hablar de un SiC  12 mA con 1 kΩ (Pura Ley de Ohm)
*²* Se puede hilar muy fino y elegirla para generar cualquier tensión en la puerta del MOS  Le dejaría 2 V con otro diodo y no se si un capacitor adicional.
*³* El único consumo de la fuente ahora es el pull-down, si tiene capacitores importantes (y vaya que los tiene) esto puede ser eterno. Por acá esta el error de diseño que evita que el MOSFET se dispare. Hay que descargar la fuente mas rápido cuando trabaja con baterías.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 27, 2013)

Moví el fftopic: de la resistencia para el relé a otro tema y rescato esta frase:


			
				cosmefulanito04 dijo:
			
		

> es muy importante no olvidarse del diodo.





switchxxi dijo:


> Con un rele simple inversor de 12v, si lo conectas así, evitas usar diodos, incluso schottky, para no perder tensión en ellos.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 94567


Si no pones ningún diodo, veo que el capacitor mantiene la bobina cerrada, pese a no haber mas tensión de la fuente 


switchxxi dijo:


> *No creo* que se descargue a través de la fuente ya que muy probablemente al llegar a hacer contacto el rele el capacitor estará mas descargado que el valor que pueda tener ya sea la batería o la fuente.
> 
> Simple si la tensión del capacitor es apenas un poco mas baja que la tensión de la batería y/o de la fuente la corriente no circulara hacia atrás.
> 
> Y si es mayor, el capacitor se descargara pero solo a la tensión de la fuente y/o batería, no a cero.


La única forma en que la tensión no va hacia atrás es con un diodo, no es una cuestión de fé


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 27, 2013)

Es que me consideraba muy católico XD

Es cierto, no me había percatado de ese detalle. De todas formas prefiero poner un diodo entre el terminal NA y la bobina del rele y obviar el de la batería para no restarle tensión ya que eso me reduce un poco la duración de la misma dependiendo a que tensión mínima trabaje el ruter.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 27, 2013)

switchxxi dijo:


> prefiero poner un diodo entre el terminal NA y la bobina del rele y obviar el de la batería para no restarle tensión


Los diodos que le pongas a la batería, trabajan sólo mientras el relé esta conmutando, una vez que el relé abre (normalmente cerrado), cortocircuita los diodos y ya no restan tensión:
Ver el archivo adjunto 94644
Este diseño es igual al tuyo, lo único que no va mas es la resistencia del relé 


felipelvrd dijo:


> Estaba haciendo pruebas en el proteus
> 
> Ahora, probé eso con el MOSFET y si funciona bien, solo que le voltaje de salida esta llegando algo bajo, 11v


Para la correcta simulación le agregué algunos detalles:
Los diodos comunes (1N4001) tienen una corriente inversa de 0,5 mA en el peor de los casos, los Schottky 0,5 mA en el mejor de los casos y 20 mA en el peor (1N5819)
Esa corriente es suficiente para mantener la tensión en el Gate del MOSFET. Así que cambié la resistencia de 1 MΩ por 12 kΩ (1 mA). Eso debería permitir que la tensión del capacitor descienda lo suficiente para activar el MOS.
El capacitor no existe, se supone es parte integral de la fuente. Te puse en círculos lo que no va en el circuito, es solo para una correcta simulación.
Los diodos D1 y D2 me parece que no son necesarios, ya que el MOS tiene un mal diodo intrínseco que puede ser útil en este caso.

Así que si no te anduvo, fue error de diseño mío, fui avaro al poner 1 MΩ 
Todavía puede fallar, puede que la tensión de la fuente no baje de 6 V. Contame como va ahora:


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 27, 2013)

Nilfred dijo:


> Los diodos que le pongas a la batería, trabajan sólo mientras el relé esta conmutando, una vez que el relé abre (normalmente cerrado), cortocircuita los diodos y ya no restan tensión


 Me gusta mas que el mio  no se me había ocurrido de esa forma. 

Saludos.


----------



## felipelvrd (Jun 27, 2013)

Que MOSFET uso?
Estaba probando con el 2SJ118 pero con este solo usa corriente de la batería, exista o no exista corriente por parte de la fuente.
Antes estaba usando el 2n6660 pero este es S y no P como el del dibujo, con ese funciona, pero me baja mucho el voltaje.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 27, 2013)

felipelvrd dijo:


> Que MOSFET uso?


Uno que puedas simular y conseguir  Empezá viendo que podes conseguir, cuál es mas barato, descargá el datasheet:

Que sea MOSFET-P
Que el gate soporte -12,7 V VGS Gate-to-Source Voltage
Que soporte 500 mA en DC @ 12.7 V SOA: Safe Operating Area
Que el gate no se dispare con 0.7 V VGS(th) Gate Threshold Voltage
Que el diodo intrínseco sea 1.2 V o mas. VSD Diode Forward Voltage
Es todo bastante común, salvo el último punto: Si el diodo es de 0,6 V podemos hacer 2 cosas: 

Darlo vuelta para que el diodo apunte para el otro lado, dejando los 2 diodos.
Poner 2 MOSFET-P en serie y eliminar los diodos externos.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 28, 2013)

1 --- mediste el consumo real de el router ?? 
no lo que dice la fuente que da .
el consumo de el router .


2 --- mediste la vcc de la fuente ?? la tension de salida, no lo que dice .
te fijaste en la chapa de el router que dice ??

por que se estan yendo para cualquier lado y entre que quizas el router no consuma ni 100 mA , o peor, que en la chapa de el router diga 11 a 15vcc .

y terminan haciendo todo eso al pepe .






recien medi el coso que tengo bajo mi compu , es parecido a ese , pero es un modem, para internet en casa inalambrico, marca cisco .
dice en la caja 12v 1 amper.

mido en la fuente original (sin carga) 15,4v ........asi que tan precisa no es la cosa , por mas que caiga la tension con carga , se ve que de critico no tiene mucho .

eso que necesitan lo hacen sin rele ni mosfet ni nada de eso.
si fuese uds . lo primero es sacarme las 2 dudas que puse al principio .


----------



## felipelvrd (Jun 28, 2013)

Ahora que lo pienso, pasa eso de que la fuente del router de más de 12v de salida, entonces con el primer esquema que subí debe funcionar





Ahora cuando llegue a casa lo mido a ver que tal.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 28, 2013)

totalmente ..............................


----------



## felipelvrd (Jul 2, 2013)

12.25V por parte de la fuente del router, entonces si se ocupa el circuito.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2013)

si, el de la respuesta 21 .
lo demas de rele y otros es  DELIRIO .
solo te falta saber como responde el router con 11v ... 10 v....9v...

como te decia : el de la respuesta 21 , pero el diodo que sale de la bateria  , como decia un amigo gordito, que le gustaba comer cuando ibamos a una parrilla:

"que sean 2 "  

para mi dudo muchisimo que el router le pase algo con 13,5v , pero como dije, con 2 diodos tenes ya 12v cuando de la bateria salgan 13,5 .


----------

